# blue green tutorial



## milamonster (Jan 22, 2007)

please forgive me, this is my 1st time doing a shadow tut and this is soooo hard lol. here's a tutorial on the blue green fotd i posted some time before. Of course it is not the exact same, cuz it's hard for me to replicate. Also, the beginning photos are really bad lighting, and the end ones are a little bit better but still horrible , but the color is actually bright not as dull as they show
ok here we go:
oh yeh i used the prep & prime for eyes and face





i found lip stuff first, this is brown lip liner and "silver sand" lip stick by mary kay with mac lip glass over it. The flash makes the liner stick out, but it isnt that bright
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nixie's "ocean blue" pigment . It's actually blue in the container




I am reall ymessy when i put on makeup, just clean up later. And the white is there because I was actually going to do something totally different but then it looks CRAZY onme, so i stopped lol










apply this lime green first from nyx's trio called tropical 










then i applied another on top of that green , its more shimmery. It's from nixie's trip called "Immortality"










this is wet n wild's "Tanzania ", i got it for 99 cent. Apply in the outside, blend it (this is a pic b4 i blended it though)





highlight! brow shader in malt/auburn




thisis mary kay's loose shimmer powder in pink/rose
put this over for a bit of shimmer




make some eyebrows with brow zing's from benefit










this is the result, i add this pencil to define it a bit











cheapo glitter liner in blue
apply regular black powder shadow then put the liner over it. 










mascara i used. got that for less than a buck somewhere




nixie's full coverage foundation& elf brush




end result there. I feel like i put too much on though. 




get mr. sponge to blend or whatever you call it









then put on some of nixie's pressed powder with a brush





mac's raizin




elfs shimmer powder, i cant find it right now to say the name of it 





done! 




put on your glasses so you can see =)


----------



## sulci (Jan 22, 2007)

beautiful... my fav shades of green...


----------



## Jennybella (Jan 22, 2007)

thats sooooooooooooo pretty!!!


----------



## darlingjem (Jan 22, 2007)

That's gorgeous!  You're gorgeous!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 22, 2007)

I love it,those colors are great


----------



## tottui (Jan 22, 2007)

wow i LOVE the look and you are soooooo beautiful!!!!!.... and you have such a great smile!.. love it! thanks for the tut!


----------



## makeupgal (Jan 22, 2007)

Love these colors.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## I<3Mac (Jan 22, 2007)

love the colors


----------



## Emmi (Jan 22, 2007)

Great tut!! I like the colors!


----------



## MSadieMommy (Jan 22, 2007)

it looks great


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the awesome tut! Great color combo and you're so beautiful!


----------



## Sundae (Jan 24, 2007)

WICKED! you look lovely, thank you for that


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 25, 2007)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 25, 2007)

You did a great job 
Very Pretty


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 26, 2007)

You make up looks great and I LOVE your hair!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 29, 2007)

u r such a cutie! great tut, very beautiful end result!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Jan 31, 2007)

i have those glasses......btw the look was nice!!


----------



## milamonster (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxipoodle1* 

 
_i have those glasses......btw the look was nice!!_

 
thanks, yeh about 2 or 3 folks have told me they got these glasses. Man, theyre popular!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Feb 3, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## miss.vampira (Feb 4, 2007)

So pretty! Those Nyx trios are fabulous.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 4, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## breathless (Feb 4, 2007)

oh wow! gorgeous! i love it =]]


----------



## Me220 (Feb 5, 2007)

I just love the shape you use and your blending. Excellent tutorial.


----------



## milamonster (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 

 
_I just love the shape you use and your blending. Excellent tutorial._

 
thanks hun


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 22, 2008)

those eyes are gorgeous. i defintely like the colours put together. i need to get some brow zing. i bought it but got the light shade.


----------



## milamonster (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks nuni! i actually dont use it anymore or nto as often cuz that color is a bit too dakr. i think next time ill try the shade that is ligher 
thanks!


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

You're gorgeous!


----------



## milamonster (May 3, 2008)

aww thanks hun


----------



## vogueBLACK (Jul 5, 2008)

Ha! I loved this! Especially when you put your glasses on in the end and still rocked it out. 

So pretty. Nice tutorial.


----------



## milamonster (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks lady!!


----------

